
iPhone 11 performs 134% faster than best Android flagships on Speedometer 2.0 - Aissen
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1174802413548474368
======
solarkraft
The interesting news here is that it's 20% faster than the XS. IIRC A-Series
chips have a special optimization for an operation very frequently used by
Javascript runtimes.

This unmatched performance may be a very good reason for them to switch to
ARM, at least on their "browsing machine" Macbook Air.

